# Brittany Spaniel With Lyme?



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi there:

I have a question for those of you who have experience with Lyme. My brother's Brittany Spaniel, Barney, was very sick and at the vets last week. He had a high fever, the lymph nodes on his neck were swollen, and he was lame. All of the tests for lyme came back negative, and they did a biopsy on the lump and it came back negative for lymphoma. He was a really sick boy! He came home with antibiotics and an anti-inflammatory.

Fast forward a week. He is back to his old self, playing and such, and not showing any signs of even being sick. The one lymph node on his neck is still a bit swollen. The vet asked if anyone had done any international traveling lately, because they may have brought something into the house. My niece is studying for her PHD in Biology, and had just been in the Far East before visiting her parents the week before Barney got sick. (go figure!)

Could he possibly still have Lyme? He's such a sweet boy and I am his official puppy sitter and I worry when he's sick!  Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Lyme is only one of several tick borne diseases. Do you know if they checked for any other tick diseases? The Snap4dx tests for Lyme, ehrlichia and anaplasma. Then there is RMSF, and now they have found Lone Star ticks in Wisconsin ;(


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I have had the exact opposite experience - several years ago when we lived in Pennsylvania, my Ellie tested positive for Lyme. We had no idea, she wasn't sick, no symptoms. It was discovered during routine bloodwork at her annual exam. She took a course of antibiotics.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There were a LOT of ticks out there this year. I normally do not cover my guys for ticks or fleas, but the last few months I have because I hate picking them off my dogs (especially if they've latched on). 

Has this dog been tested for tick borne diseases?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, and everything came back normal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie's in house snap test for lymes was negative, he still showed similar symptoms as you describe, so we sent the test out to a lab, it came back from the lab positive for lymes. The vet was shocked. 

If they did not send the bloodwork out to a lab for testing, you should suggest they do to definitely rule out lymes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

^ what she said.
We send out to MSU twice a year for a full panel, including Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever which is all over now, and isn't picked up by a routine test.
If it were my dog, I would flat out insist on 4 weeks or more of doxycycline.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm going to call them and let them know what you all said. Thanks for your input.


----------

